# Anybody here in Toronto?



## Zwiefel (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to be in Toronto for a couple of days next week and thought I might see if any of you live in the area and want a free beer, eh :yammer: :biggrin:


----------



## echerub (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, there are some of us from around Toronto  When are you gonna be in town over here?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 10, 2012)

Most likely Wed/Thur/Fri...but not confirmed yet.


----------



## cnochef (Aug 10, 2012)

I live in Hamilton, about 45 minutes from Toronto.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 10, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> I'm going to be in Toronto .... you live in the area and want a free beer, eh :yammer: :biggrin:



Careful with this guy. His 'eh' comment sounds like the typical US joke about English-speaking Canadians!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 10, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Careful with this guy. His 'eh' comment sounds like the typical US joke about English-speaking Canadians!



Yes it was! I've spent enough time in Toronto to know that it's a horrible caricature though...in fact, I've never heard anyone up there say it. The first smiley icon was also a reference to the way Canadian characters are drawn on SouthPark.


----------



## echerub (Aug 10, 2012)

The first lesson in speaking Torontonian: pronounce the city name as "toh-rahn-oh", the second T is silent


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 10, 2012)

echerub said:


> The first lesson in speaking Torontonian: pronounce the city name as "toh-rahn-oh", the second T is silent



I got busted on this one my last trip up there! People kept smiling when I would say the name...eventually I found someone who wasn't too polite to tell me 

Kinda like my home town, no one says, "lih-tull-rok"...it's almost Li'Rock. just the slightest L before the R.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 10, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> Yes it was! I've spent enough time in Toronto to know that it's a horrible caricature though...in fact, I've never heard anyone up there say it. The first smiley icon was also a reference to the way Canadian characters are drawn on SouthPark.



Clever icon.

The 'eh's are a private thing we break out only when outsiders aren't around. You, sir, are not in the circle of trust!



echerub said:


> The first lesson in speaking Torontonian: pronounce the city name as "toh-rahn-oh", the second T is silent



Shh! Please keep stuff like this under your hat, Len. Hush-hush.

But I agree - and tire having to pronounce it 'To-ron-to' so that foreigners can understand.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 10, 2012)

Milwaukee is the same way to the locals its Muh wah kee


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

Heh, that's nothing. Texas does this:
Montague = Mawn-Tay-G
Bowie = Boo-Ee
Denton/Sinton= Deh-in, Sih-in
Manchaca = Man-Check
Bois D'Arc = Bo-Dark
Palacios = Puh-Laa-Shiz
Refugio = Reh-Fur-ee-oh


----------



## echerub (Aug 10, 2012)

Man, I'd never have gotten those ones right


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 11, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Heh, that's nothing. Texas does this:
> Montague = Mawn-Tay-G
> Bowie = Boo-Ee
> Denton/Sinton= Deh-in, Sih-in
> ...



Most of those are non-English names, so English speakers are bound to mess them up. I suppose if you pronounced them correctly no one would understand!


----------



## echerub (Aug 11, 2012)

Knowledge of the original language definitely would be counter productive. I am really having a hard time * not* pronouncing some of those "correctly"


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 11, 2012)

Even happens in Ontario with the French names; for example, Ouelette Ave - main street, Windsor, Ont, where I'm from - is pronounced 'OH-let.' That's pretty normal. (Oh-la-la!) However, the poor buggers down in Texas have those Spanish names to contend with, too.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 11, 2012)

New Orleans is like that too...all those French names, but so long separated from France that they have developed independantly. Like "Chatres" is pronounced "Charters." My wife was an exchange student to France and her French was pretty useless for N'awlins.


----------



## Josh (Aug 11, 2012)

I live in skar-bir-ah ... We have out own versions of eh.... Usually followed by hand gun fire.

Where will you be staying?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 11, 2012)

Josh said:


> I live in skar-bir-ah ...



I think you mean Scarberia, don't you?


----------



## Josh (Aug 11, 2012)

Ahhh see the true scarberian tell when an outsider appears!! I've only been here for 8 yeaRs


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

True? No, I'm originally from Winzer (listed on maps as 'Windsor').


----------



## echerub (Aug 14, 2012)

So Zweifel, when are you gonna be in TO?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys...plans are still up in the air. Might be flying in tomorrow for 2 days, or it might get bumped to next week. should know more later today.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 14, 2012)

OK, plans finally settled. Will be on the ground in Toe-rohn-o at 4pm ET tomorrow (aug 15), leaving noonish on friday (aug 17).

Currently schedule to have dinner with my manager on thur, so is anybody interested in meeting on Weds night?


----------



## echerub (Aug 14, 2012)

What part of Toe-rohn-oh are ya gonna be in? Downtown area? Closer to the airport? Some other part o' town?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 14, 2012)

Anything north of St Clair doesn't count!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 14, 2012)

echerub said:


> What part of Toe-rohn-oh are ya gonna be in? Downtown area? Closer to the airport? Some other part o' town?



Markham...but I'll have a car, GPS, a willing spirit, and a modest per diem 



Cutty Sharp said:


> Anything north of St Clair doesn't count!



I'm going to assume this wasn't directed at me!


----------



## echerub (Aug 14, 2012)

I actually live up north, so Markham/Richmnd Hill works fantastically well for me 

But... who else might be able to join in, whether up north or back in the city proper?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 16, 2012)

I had quite an enjoyable visit with Len at a place called "Chili Secrets"....the presence of Chili in the title did not disappoint at the table either!

Thanks Len!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 16, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> I'm going to assume this wasn't directed at me!



Hehe, no, and I'm not in TO anyway. It was just a bit of Toronto anti-suburbanite bias! :angel2:



Zwiefel said:


> I had quite an enjoyable visit with Len at a place called "Chili Secrets"....the presence of Chili in the title did not disappoint at the table either!



Oh no! I hope Len wasn't able to order his favourite spiced-hummus! :sad0:


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 16, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Oh no! I hope Len wasn't able to order his favourite spiced-hummus! :sad0:



spiced-humus you say? Tell me more!


----------



## echerub (Aug 16, 2012)

Zweifel is a great fellow and a veritable fountain of knowledge 

Cutty's a purist when it comes to hummus. Nothing at the table yesterday that isn't traditionally spicy  It's a Sichuanese place that's located really close to where Zweifel is staying. Heckuva time flagging down servers for anything, but a good meal and good place to just relax and chat!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 16, 2012)

Cool you could get together.



echerub said:


> Cutty's a purist when it comes to hummus.



You bet your ar$e! :groucho:


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 18, 2012)

echerub said:


> Heckuva time flagging down servers for anything, but a good meal and good place to just relax and chat!



I think the waiters just didn't want to interrupt us! (not really :biggrin

It was definitely nice to have dinner at a place that didn't mind us sitting there for a couple of hours...so many places want to rush you out the door these days (I know, need to turn the tables over to manage cost).


----------

